# cough after swim



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Awww poor Chloe. I have no experience with this but hopefully since she seems to be coughing less, she is getting better :crossfing I cough like that when my allergies are bothering me...I wonder if it's possible she got a tickle in her throat from something near the creek?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

If she is doing everything else normal I wouldn't be too concerned. If you are still feeling something is amiss a trip to the vet would be worth the cost even if just to ease your mind. Be sure to post back what the vet says.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Bentley's Mom said:


> Awww poor Chloe. I have no experience with this but hopefully since she seems to be coughing less, she is getting better :crossfing I cough like that when my allergies are bothering me...I wonder if it's possible she got a tickle in her throat from something near the creek?


Thanks for the reply! I know, poor Chloe eh... I'm pretty gutted about it. I never thought of allergies. It sounds possible especially since the coughing has decreased. This makes me worry a little less about her. Thanks!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Oaklys Dad said:


> If she is doing everything else normal I wouldn't be too concerned. If you are still feeling something is amiss a trip to the vet would be worth the cost even if just to ease your mind. Be sure to post back what the vet says.


Thanks for your posting. Yes she seems completely normal except for the random coughing/gagging. I'll let you know what the vet has to say about it tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

Just checking on Miss Chloe...I hope she's feeling better.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I called the vet yesterday and she said that she thinks Chloe drank too much creek water (hence the gagging and coughing). Since its cold here she thinks the remaining cough is from a cold. Since she is acting and eating normally she recommends that I keep an eye on her. If her cough is not gone by friday then I will need to bring her in. 

Thanks for checking up on us!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Krys*

Krys

Glad to hear she is getting better!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

all is well. turns out that i am just a paranoid mom :crazy:. her cough has pretty much disappeared - whew.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Very glad that Chloe is good. Now mom can relax. Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Reebs (Jun 17, 2021)

mudEpawz said:


> Its been an interesting weekend...
> 
> I took Chloe for a walk along a trail this weekend. I let her off lead for a little while to play with another dog. They were having a great time playing and took off from us humans to play in the creek. We called our dogs (since it’s a little chilly for a dip) they came out of the creek and ran back to us. They were completely wet but smiling from ear to ear. I leashed Chloe and we continued on our walk. Shortly afterwards Chloe started coughing/gaging… it was almost as if she was trying to throw up (kind of like a kennel cough). I thought she was overly excited or just drank too much creek water yuck. I stopped and let her relax. She had a good drink of water and she seemed fine but I decided to turn around and go home. She was okay on the walk home (no more coughing) but she was a little foamy around the mouth (the foam is not uncommon for Chloe but is more common in the summer than winter seasons). We took our time coming home and stopped for water breaks.
> 
> ...


Hi, after a good sea swim in beautiful weather I got my Rottweiller home because he couched and brought up frothy white spit consistency like bile, once home seemed to settle but again couching line a hacking sound as though water on lungs????? He is absolutely fine in himself, barking at anyone coming to home eating and drinking. He’s not distressed just does this hacking now and then! I’m going to wait a few days see if his body absorbés the fluid he’s fine in himself no need to rush in ! You know your dog xx


----------

